

Lessons on development of 64-bit C/C++ applications (single file) - Tatyanazaxarova
http://www.viva64.com/en/l/full/

======
ProgC
And: All about 64-bit programming in one place

[http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/07/07/all-
about-6...](http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/07/07/all-about-64-bit-
programming-in-one-place/)

------
blondin
Gold.

